# KBS Tour S+ Shafts



## Mastercracker (Jul 3, 2014)

Anyone got any experience of these? I'm looking at a set of Cobra Amp Forged on Golfbidder that's got these shafts in. Currently play Mizuno MP-60s with DG S300 shafts. With the current clubs I hit the ball high, too high IMO. Not sure what my swingspeed is as I've never had it measured.


----------



## Bratty (Jul 3, 2014)

The KBS Tour Stiff S will feel heavier than the S300 for sure.

You may find that if you don't have enough swing-speed, you lose distance, but should find dispersion is tighter and you may get a lower flight, although there's no guarantee (my understanding is flight is more affected by swing itself rather than shaft).

I played KBS Tour regulars for a few years, and when I tried the stiff, I didn't hit the ball nearly as well. That said, my i25s have CSF stiff shaft in them, and they're very good.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 3, 2014)

Bratty said:



			The KBS Tour Stiff S will feel heavier than the S300 for sure.

You may find that if you don't have enough swing-speed, you lose distance, but should find dispersion is tighter and you may get a lower flight, although there's no guarantee (my understanding is flight is more affected by swing itself rather than shaft).

I played KBS Tour regulars for a few years, and when I tried the stiff, I didn't hit the ball nearly as well. That said, my i25s have CSF stiff shaft in them, and they're very good.
		
Click to expand...

i would have said the opp, i use s300 and tried KBS Tour stiff when i got my last set of irons, KBS felt too light and went higher.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Jul 3, 2014)

I've played S300, 400 and KBS Stiff and Stiff Plus. I really can't tell any difference between the Stiff and Stiff plus! The S400 was the best for lowering my ball flight - the kbs shafts seemed to fly higher but Im not sure if that's by design or just my swing flaws at the time!

I'm currently playing PXi Shafts which go higher still.......


----------



## Ethan (Jul 3, 2014)

Hard to say. Technically they are a bit stiffer than S300 but only a little and with different characteristics. If you right on your limit with S300 then I would be wary but I play C taper S which are technically a bit too stiff for me and like them a lot. I have also tried PX in 6.5 flex and found them OK too. 

As a general rule I think you should at least demo, and ideally be fitted, for clubs.


----------



## Mastercracker (Jul 3, 2014)

Ethan said:



			As a general rule I think you should at least demo, and ideally be fitted, for clubs.
		
Click to expand...

A fair enough comment and totally true, in practice though it's often easier said than done. Never had a demo of a club that hasn't been taped up and while I would like to be fitted, the cost savings of a new set versus a set a couple of years old with a few scuffs can be significant.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 3, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			i would have said the opp, i use s300 and tried KBS Tour stiff when i got my last set of irons, KBS felt too light and went higher.
		
Click to expand...


I would say the same.

At a recent fitting, I tried both and the KBS felt so light that frankly, I had no real feel as to where the clubhead was when swinging.  They seemed very light indeed to me.


----------



## the_coach (Jul 3, 2014)

Mastercracker said:



			Currently play Mizuno MP-60s with DG S300 shafts. With the current clubs I hit the ball high, too high IMO. Not sure what my swingspeed is as I've never had it measured.
		
Click to expand...

Know this wasn't the initial point of your question. 
But no real reason why MP60's S300's should hit the ball high or a ways overhigh.

Has to be to a large extent down to the downswing swing motion action into impact, by either presenting the true static loft of whatever club through impact, or even adding to the static loft of the club. If this is the case afraid shaft change not going to help overmuch to be really honest.

So hands are either level (on a vertical plane) level with the clubhead at strike, or hands even a little ways behind the clubhead so backwardsd leaning shaft so adding more loft through impact, often by the weight being still to much on the trail side & an in to out swing path.
To get lower flight have to get weight 80% left with hip cleared as the right shoulder & arms/hands/club move downwards from the top. So the hands/handle lead a forwards leaning shaft through impact so you reduce the static loft of the club (obviously not speaking about driver off tee) by some degrees to present a more lower dynamic loft through strike.

Have a look at this, may be of some help to lower the ball flight.

[video=youtube_share;RBFff-UhZzk]http://youtu.be/RBFff-UhZzk[/video]


----------



## nemicu (Jul 3, 2014)

Bratty said:



			The KBS Tour Stiff S will feel heavier than the S300 for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Not in my experience. They are nearly the same weight +/- a couple of grams (in S+ flex) and some 7-8g lighter in the S flex. Coupled with this they have a 52% balance point in favour of the butt end so they actually swing weight 2 points lighter. Some add a bit of weight to the head to compensate (making the overall raw weight more perhaps) but ultimately the main intention is to please the golfer swinging the club - not the swing weight scale that doesn't.
Overall the shaft plays similar to the S300 in S+ - the FCM is stronger at around 6.6 compared to the 5.8 of S300, but this measurement is misleading as it is a measure of the butt frequency clamped - the S300 has a softer butt section but much stiffer tip compared to the KBS Tour for example.
The KBS Tour is good stable shaft with a smooth feel, but if you're buying it specifically to cure the high ball flight created by a DG S300 shaft, then I'm afraid you might be in for a disappointment. If you've never had your swing speed measured or had a fitting session, then maybe now is a good time before you waste any money on a set of irons that may not be suitable.


----------

